# Impossible copier sur disque dur externe



## sconie (17 Mai 2012)

Un ami a moi qui a un Macintosh PowerBook G4 s'est procuré un disque dur externe pour faire de la place et copier son iPhoto dessus vu que son disque dur interne commençait à être plein. Il l'a formatté en "Mac OS étendu journalisé " et copié le iPhoto. Jusque là pas de probléme. Seulement maintenant pour une raison inconnue le disque dur externe s'est bloqué et on ne peut plus rien copier dessus. Par contre il peut copier du disque dur externe sur le disque dur interne.  
Merci d'avance à ceux qui auraient une idée et une solution......


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2012)

Première chose à faire : vérifier que le disque est bien en HFS+, à partir de 10.6, le HFS (Mac OS "pas étendu") est en lecture seule (comme le NTFS).

donc, "lire les informations" sur le disque pour être certain. Il est aussi possible que le disque soit simplement verrouillé.


----------



## sconie (17 Mai 2012)

Le disque externe n'est pas vérouillé et est en OS étendu journalisé selon ce qu'il dit....


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2012)

Alors, il faudrait vérifier le disque au moyen d'Utilitaire de disque, et s'il n'y a pas d'anomalie, alors, en dehors d'une erreur dans ce qu'il t'affirme, je ne vois pas.


----------



## sconie (17 Mai 2012)

moi non plus. c'est pour ça que je demandais sur le forum. Je ne peux pas vérifier sur place donc je me fie à ce qu'il dit. Tout marchait bien puisqu'il a pu copier le iPhoto et subitement il n'a pu copier que de l'externe vers le fixe et plus l 'inverse.


----------



## les_innommables66 (17 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

On ne sait jamais : reste-t-il de la place sur le disque dur ? N'y a-t-il pas une corbeille à vider ?

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## sconie (17 Mai 2012)

le disque dur est neuf


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Mai 2012)

Ben neuf ou pas si la destination est plus petite que ce que l'on y copie...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2012)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> On ne sait jamais : reste-t-il de la place sur le disque dur ? N'y a-t-il pas une corbeille à vider ?
> 
> ...





lepetitpiero a dit:


> Ben neuf ou pas si la destination est plus petite que ce que l'on y copie...



&#8230; On a un message d'erreur bien spécifique expliquant clairement "pourquoi on ne peut pas copier", sans laisser le moindre doute dessus !


----------



## sconie (17 Mai 2012)

je ne sais pas, je lui demanderai


----------



## Eyael (9 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Compte-tenu des informations, il doit y avoir un problème avec le système de fichiers du disque. Pour cette raison, MacOS doit ne l'ouvrir qu'en lecture seule. Essayez, comme suggéré par Pascal, de faire une vérification du disque avec l'Utilitaire de disque. Ou bien tentez un coup de Disk Warrior (plus efficace, mais payant).
Si vous voulez éviter de vous prendre la tête et que les données n'ont pas été déplacées, mais copiées, alors reformatez le disque et recopiez les données.
Si les données ont été déplacées, recopiez les sur le disque d'origine, reformatez le disque puis redéplacez les données dans l'autre sens. Mais si il existe un problème avec le système de fichier, il n'est pas exclu qu'il y ait des pertes de données pendant l'opération. (Disk Warrior minimise le risque dans ce cas)


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2012)

Moi, plus je lis, et plus je me dis que ton ami a du confondre "HFS" et NTFS"


----------



## Eyael (9 Juin 2012)

sconie a dit:


> Il l'a formatté en "Mac OS étendu journalisé " et copié le iPhoto.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, plus je lis, et plus je me dis que ton ami a du confondre "HFS" et NTFS"



Il y a quelque chose qui cloche ^^.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2012)

Soyons clair : j'ai utilisé le verbe "confondre", ça n'est pas par hasard, il a dit à sconie avoir fait &#8230; Mais qu'a-t-il fait en réalité ? D'ou mon interrogation !


----------

